# Question about royal red bloodline



## Bbip (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi! 

I'm new here and have some questions  
I'm in contact with an apbt breeder in Austria ( I'm coming from Europe), and I would like to reserve a pup for next year. 
The question I have, is about the bloodline. 
The father has a royal red bloodline, he is a son of king liger, and the mother comes from de DDK9 breed. So, is this bloodline a good one? I'm a noob for the moment, and just would like to have some more infos about this apbt. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL if its the "King Liger" I am thinking of those dogs are so far away from APBT its not even funny. 

Id stay away, jmo


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

pookie! said:


> LOL if its the "King Liger" I am thinking of those dogs are so far away from APBT its not even funny.
> 
> Id stay away, jmo


You me that fat 150lbs thing? Yeah.... 150lbs lean and couldnt trot.... theres REALLY quality dogs on your half of the world. Id try to track them down.


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

It's not possible for dogs to be registered under the same name, right? The king liger I saw was huge and looked nothing like a pit bull. Not to hijack the post but does anyone know if those dogs have back problems?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

this is King Liger and he is not a pit bull.... BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

if u ask me, he's a mutt.... i wouldnt spend the insane amount of money that im sure they are askin....


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm sure they want a lot since they take jet skis and atv's along with money


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

All you gotta do is look at how many known off springs he has to tell hes a joke.... wjat has he done to show he desrved to be bred so many times? I say hes no more of a mutt than any other bully (no offense). Idk if he has back problems but a big dog bred right wouldn't.


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

To the OP, those answers are probably not what you wanted to hear, but they definitely are pretty accurate. If you end up getting a dog that is grossly over sized like that, then you are most likely going to have a bucket list of health issues to deal with. Do yourself a favor and stay awhile on this site, and you will learn a lot. If the bully look is what you like, there are plenty of people on this forum with health bullies. Read and learn and you might save yourself from buying the wrong dog for you.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> this is King Liger and he is not a pit bull.... BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database
> 
> if u ask me, he's a mutt.... i wouldnt spend the insane amount of money that im sure they are askin....


Eww!! I'm sorry I just do not believe an AmStaff & APBT created these

I almost wish those DNA tests would work just to see what else was added in..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

dday said:


> To the OP, those answers are probably not what you wanted to hear, but they definitely are pretty accurate. If you end up getting a dog that is grossly over sized like that, then you are most likely going to have a bucket list of health issues to deal with. Do yourself a favor and stay awhile on this site, and you will learn a lot. If the bully look is what you like, there are plenty of people on this forum with health bullies. Read and learn and you might save yourself from buying the wrong dog for you.


Not every big dog will have a slew of health problems. If bred correctly from good stock they eill be healthy dogs.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Not every big dog will have a slew of health problems. If bred correctly from good stock they eill be healthy
> 
> Not every big dog is bred correctly. In fact very few are. You and I both know that these dogs are not for the novice owner to begin with besides I don't see anything spectacular about the dogs mentioned, I couldn't say for sure that these dogs were bred for size or what...prolly tho.
> Still might get 5 yrs but no dog that big stays healthy very long


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm just sayin, not for the average dog owner


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

redog said:


> Just Tap Pits said:
> 
> 
> > Not every big dog will have a slew of health problems. If bred correctly from good stock they eill be healthy
> ...


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

redog said:


> I'm just sayin, not for the average dog owner


That dog has no training. You've seen the video of gage off leash comimg to the first whistle or name call. I also would put my foot in that dogs ass for jumping on ke and lunging back after the attempt to leash him. Let him dominate you once and you just became a 130lbs dogs punk....


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL why are all their dogs just dick heads? They never listen to their owners at all lol


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

More than not, the blanket statement applies here J! Breeding for size is breeding for size and health is whatever turns out good in a litter. A properly bred dog will have health and structure somewhere at the top of the list. Those don't turn out that big and nasty


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

redog said:


> More than not, the blanket statement applies here J! Breeding for size is breeding for size and health is whatever turns out good in a litter. A properly bred dog will have health and structure somewhere at the top of the list. Those don't turn out that big and nasty


Very true. I forget im not your "typical big dog person". Not everyone shares the same views or ethics. Size should be a by product as far as im concerned. A healthy dog comes before size. Not so in everyone elses program.

When strictly size breeding with no real purpose health problems are extremely common. From a good yard where size is secondary health shouldn't be an issue. With these dogs in question longevity would be a concern of mine. I personally only know of 1 yard with a health and size guarentee. Hows that redog? Lol


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Not every big dog will have a slew of health problems. If bred correctly from good stock they eill be healthy dogs.


I was talking about the dogs in question, not breeds of dogs that are designed to be larger, and I am pretty sure you knew that.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

dday said:


> I was talking about the dogs in question, not breeds of dogs that are designed to be larger, and I am pretty sure you knew that.


Save it. I own mastiff xs..... mastiff x apbt(not that my dogs have anything to do with this)to be exact(would explain redogs "as you know" comment huh?). Sort of like the mastiff bully(i assume)cross in question. So with my knowldege of large bulldog type dogs, yes good stock could produce healthy dogs with size. No dog is "designed" the word is bred. Ive already pointed out in my first few posts that this dog is a joke. So to clearify once again I have no idea what any of yall mean until its explained and healthy mastiff xs(what i assume this dog is)do exist if bred properly. Which wqs covered in my last post.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Bbip said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm new here and have some questions
> I'm in contact with an apbt breeder in Austria ( I'm coming from Europe), and I would like to reserve a pup for next year.
> ...


To answer your question. Royal Red is not an APBT bloodline. It is an American Bully bloodline. And from the looks of it they do not breed to the conformation standard.

I think that if you want an AmBully then find a breeder who breeds from healthy stock. If you're looking for a Ban Dog (Mastiff x APBT) then look for a reputable breeder, I am not sure if there are any in Europe. For an APBT, look online for a good breeder with registered dogs. There are some really impressive dogs I have seen online from European kennels.

You might even be able to find an American kennel who will export a pup to you. I have looked into that and it's about $1000 to get a pup (not including your flight and travel costs) out of the US with all the correct paper work. If I remember correctly you can have a pup in the cabin with you when you fly. The pup will only be allowed to leave the country after all their shots have been done, so you'll only get the pup after 12weeks.

I hope this helps.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

^^ some one has done thier home work on shipping. 

TO the op King lieger of the Royal Blue bloodline. Has been around for ever. Many BYB 's have been using blood from them. Most famously is the Iron Cross Kennel. ICK was kicked out of UKC when it was proven they were mixing blood and hanging papers. Since this most of the breeders of these huge dogs have been laying low and mostly selling to people Knew to the bully breeds and their for people from other countries. Becaus the can still use the high prices they sold for before as "examples" of people were willing to pay for their blood. It not a good move cause youe don't know what is in the mix and that leads to the unstable dogs you see with not only health issues but tmeperment as well.

Good luck and Happy hunting!


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Save it. I own mastiff xs..... mastiff x apbt(not that my dogs have anything to do with this)to be exact(would explain redogs "as you know" comment huh?). Sort of like the mastiff bully(i assume)cross in question. So with my knowldege of large bulldog type dogs, yes good stock could produce healthy dogs with size. No dog is "designed" the word is bred. Ive already pointed out in my first few posts that this dog is a joke. So to clearify once again I have no idea what any of yall mean until its explained and healthy mastiff xs(what i assume this dog is)do exist if bred properly. Which wqs covered in my last post.


Your hilarious buddy! You don't know me, but you have decided to continue to be insulting, starting with your critique of my one phrase of "grossly over sized" to demonstrate, "once again" what an authority you are on large dogs. You knew good and well I was talking about the dog in question. And instead of leaving it there you continued to be insulting. 
But you did say some things correct, quote; "I forget im not your "typical big dog person". Not everyone shares the same views or ethics", and "I own mastiff xs..... mastiff x apbt(not that my dogs have anything to do with this"

I was trying to give the OP some help on the breeding they where considering. I will not argue that you are far more of an authority on large mixed bred dogs than I am, but I have been around pure bred apbt's since a child in the 70's. So I may have something to contribute once in awhile regarding apbt's. And the last time I checked this is an apbt site.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

dday said:


> Your hilarious buddy! You don't know me, but you have decided to continue to be insulting, starting with your critique of my one phrase of "grossly over sized" to demonstrate, "once again" what an authority you are on large dogs. You knew good and well I was talking about the dog in question. And instead of leaving it there you continued to be insulting.
> But you did say some things correct, quote; "I forget im not your "typical big dog person". Not everyone shares the same views or ethics", and "I own mastiff xs..... mastiff x apbt(not that my dogs have anything to do with this"
> 
> I was trying to give the OP some help on the breeding they where considering. I will not argue that you are far more of an authority on large mixed bred dogs than I am, but I have been around pure bred apbt's since a child in the 70's. So I may have something to contribute once in awhile regarding apbt's. And the last time I checked this is an apbt site.


May want to check more bcuz this board has way more bullies and mutts than abpt..
. If you found any of that insulting you have paper skin thin and not thats my fault. Im not an authority of anything. I just know what I know and pass it on. Sorry your panties are in a bunch bcuz some1 corrected a blanket statement. Perhaps since youre so sensitive you shouldn't bkanket statement and shouldve made sure your reference to this dogd breeding wasnt worded as to where it could be interpreted as a blanket statement. I see that being a probekm with yall older cats. You wanna blanket statement then if sum1 disagrees or shows the statement to be wrong yall get up in arms about it. This whole situation couldve been avoided if you chose difderent wording. Now if you would like to continue this little convo feel free to pm me.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Rudy4747 said:


> ^^ some one has done thier home work on shipping.


I'm getting there. Hahaha.

Also there are companies that will do all the grub work for you. (At a "nominal" fee) There is a lot of paper work that has to be 100% perfect before you can ship the dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Rudy4747 said:


> ^^ some one has done thier home work on shipping.
> 
> TO the op King lieger of the Royal Blue bloodline. Has been around for ever. Many BYB 's have been using blood from them. Most famously is the Iron Cross Kennel. ICK was kicked out of UKC when it was proven they were mixing blood and hanging papers. Since this most of the breeders of these huge dogs have been laying low and mostly selling to people Knew to the bully breeds and their for people from other countries. Becaus the can still use the high prices they sold for before as "examples" of people were willing to pay for their blood. It not a good move cause youe don't know what is in the mix and that leads to the unstable dogs you see with not only health issues but tmeperment as well.
> 
> Good luck and Happy hunting!


I thought they got banned from the ukc bcuz of a double sired litter being papered as a "disciple" litter. I didnt think it had anything to do with mixing breeds. I'll also have to pedigree dig but I didnt know they used "king ligers" blood (idk a great deal about the ick dogs but I knew about their ban before I ever hears of king liger). I have heard though that "desciples" sire was a persa cano. Theres a kennels that has a bunch of ick blood down south syill doing business (idk how since disciple and I heard all his offsprings papers were pulled).


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes as I said King liger is of the Royal blue blood line
His sire king lion is the sire of of deciple and liger as well. ICK was investigated for paper work awas found out they were paper hanging and mixing of Presa's if I remmeber correct.

Look at the off spring
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [113220] :: ROYAL BLUE GEN'S KING LION


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Katey said:


> I'm getting there. Hahaha.
> 
> Also there are companies that will do all the grub work for you. (At a "nominal" fee) There is a lot of paper work that has to be 100% perfect before you can ship the dog.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I bet I been looking into shipping in the States and vet paper work has to be right on. I can only imagine what it be like to internationally ship a dog. But might be good to know one day.


----------



## Bbip (Oct 28, 2013)

HI all, 

Ok, I've read all your posts. But I have one question: 
Why do you focus on king liger? I'm talking about a litter wich will come from a dog, which is a son of king liger nd a female coming from the netherlands. So, it's not a money factory, just a breeding in Austria, and I will NOT take a son of king liger. 
I don't love king ligers morpho, I agree with you, he is to fat, to big. 
But I really love the father of the future litter, he has nothing to do with king liger. 

So, I'm a little sad that you focus on king liger... You know, I've got a big american bulldog, crossed with an unknow breed, he's 70cm high, 55kg AND very athletic. I just love big athletic dog. Ok, king liger is fat, but why the pups should be fat? It depends o how they eat, what they eat, the exercise etc.. 

So, I don't know what to think, I've got an American stffordshire, and I would love to have a bigger dog, more like my american bulldog.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Well long answer short, may come off rude. Understand I just try give you clear answer. What I founfrom DDK9 were only photos. Sloppy mis figured fronts not atlete built for look not athletics. 
King liger would be half of the dog so there for bred from who knows so the kind of dog you wold get would be unstable and not athletic. To some one looking for a sound dog both parents should be right if one is not right then why care what the mom is like. 
Second ir You want a big dog why not look to the big breeds that thrive instead of a fad or designer breed?

AN american bulldog is hard to beat for a solid working big dog if you find goo breeder


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm sure you already know this,
The "Royal Red" bloodline originates from an imported Pitbull by the name of "Jurgens Royal Red" bred out of "Cummings Red Fox" to "Cummings Annie Oakley". The "Red Fox" line goes back to your old "Bullyson/Carver & Eli lines, where your "Annie Oakley" line goes back to your Woods Snooty/Boomerang/Bullyson & Carver lines.

Check the ped on the pups parents and see how close to the original royal red/Annie Oakley breeding actually remains in this pups blood. That is, if you're already sold on the royal red blood. Other wise just keep looking for pups.


----------



## Bbip (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks fror your answer, I understand. So to be clearer, here's a pic of the mother and father from the future litter. Wht do you thnk about?

The future father:










and the mother


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Looking at pictures of the sire and dam only has a small bearing on how the pups will look and turn out. 

Thats how genetics work. Have shit genetics like Liger behind your dogs and the dam/sire could be awesome and you still are more often than not going to get shit like Liger...


----------



## Bbip (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks, I can imagine, it's not so easy to determine how the pup will be  But do you think I take risk with pups fromm that litter?

Just to share: here's my dog


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

I absolutely think you do. Even if the current owners of the sire/dam are awesome it doesnt change the possibility of genetic defects, health issues etc which plague the dogs behind your possible pup
If you want a large American Bully I think you need to look elsewhere and look for breeders who can breed and produce larger, yet still healthy and sound AmBullies.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Nope not worth the risk in my eyes looking for athletes you dont settle for that... But almost seems like you got your mind made up, best wishes in what ever you choose


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Rudy4747 said:


> I bet I been looking into shipping in the States and vet paper work has to be right on. I can only imagine what it be like to internationally ship a dog. But might be good to know one day.


I am starting to save now so that I can get a little bitch imported.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Katey said:


> I am starting to save now so that I can get a little bitch imported.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good move gives ya time to keep finding what you really want and like...


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Rudy4747 said:


> Good move gives ya time to keep finding what you really want and like...


I am a great advocate for erase arching before buying a dog.

Not just researching the breed, but the breeders available to you too.

It's a fun exercise

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

